# Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. September 2010)

*Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr


----------



## b0s (24. September 2010)

*Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Klingt super, ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass ihr euch beim 10-Jährigen Jubiläum nicht lumpen lasst 

Aber eine Frage: Werden die Extras wie das Büchlein und die Quartett-"Uber-Erweiterung" nur in der DVD Ausgabe enthalten sein oder auch im Datenträgerlosen Magazin?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Habe die News noch mal überarbeitet, damit es besser hervorgeht, welche Extra wo drin sind.


----------



## Monstermoe (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Cool neue Quartett Karten finde die Idee einfach nur Spitze wir haben jedes mal spass wen wir mit den Spielen


----------



## zuogolpon (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Den Core i7 980X könnte ich gebrauchen, denn ich habe ja schon einen i7 920. Dann hab ich ein wenig Luft nach oben...


----------



## b0s (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Alles klar. Vielen Dank Thilo!
Werd ich mir nach der Umstellung meines Abos wohl die DVD-Ausgabe extra bestellen müssen.


----------



## Razor2408 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Da kommen ja einige "Extras" auf uns zu.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



b0s schrieb:


> Alles klar. Vielen Dank Thilo!
> Werd ich mir nach der Umstellung meines Abos wohl die DVD-Ausgabe extra bestellen müssen.



Sorry für die Umstände.


----------



## Vhailor (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Das sind doch gute Aussichten . Freue mich schon auf den Gästepass!


----------



## jobo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Toll, da freu ich mich drauf! 
Wird in dieser Ausgabe das Ipod Touch 4G getestet? 
Würde mich echt interessiern.


----------



## FloTalon (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Man schon wieder ein Jahr rum. Dabei hatte ich vermutet ihr macht wieder ein Gewinnspiel a la "größter PCGH Fan" 
Wäre diesesmal aber auch zeitlich eng geworden bei mir.

Freue mich auch schon auf den Starcraft Code 
LG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



jobo schrieb:


> Toll, da freu ich mich drauf!
> Wird in dieser Ausgabe das Ipod Touch 4G getestet?
> Würde mich echt interessiern.



Nein - den letzten MP3-Player hatten wir vor 100 Jahren im Heft. Aber online kannst Du was nachlesen.

Hands-on-Test: Apple Ipod Touch 4G - der mobile Alleskönner? - apple, ipod touch


----------



## Christoph1717 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Wenn ich mein wachsenden Stabel PCGH Hefte ansehen, merke ich wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.
Etwar vier komplette Jahrgänge sind es jetzt.
Freue mich auf die neuen Karten und den Starcraft 2 Code, mal sehen ob mich das überzeugt.
Ich bin nicht so der große Starcraft Fan, habe den ersten Teil mit Addon erst Jahre später gekauft.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Muss ich haben  Fahre extra in die Stadt um mir das Heft zu kaufen


----------



## LordRevan1991 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Ich sehe mich schon sabbernd die Gewinnspiel-Seite lesen. 
Es war genauso zum Gewinnspiel zur 100. Ausgabe, ich glaube, damals gab es einen QX9770 als Hauptpreis. Diesmal gibt es den i7-980X, der Fortschritt lässt sich nicht aufhalten.
Es wäre schön, unter den anderen Prämien eine GTX 460/1GiB zu finden - die könnte ich brauchen, siehe Signatur - ansonsten lohnt sich das Mitmachen eigentlich immer.


----------



## Raeven (25. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Einfach geil. Warte gespannt auf den Tag der Erscheinung. Hätte mir das Haft auch als Sonder Edition gekauft.

Nach dem lesen des Heftes ist immernoch zu viel Monat übrig.


----------



## Holyman (26. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Sorry, keine Ahnung was daran genial ist

Quartett ... No Need, sobald man älter als 12 Jahre ist
Two World ... ist das nun zum 3ten oder zum 4ten Mal auf einer DVD gratis ?
Game Tuner ... Tja, das wievielte Tuning Tool das wohl sein mag
Windows ... Heftchen ... No Need wenn man weiß wie man Google findet


StarCraft 2 7 Stunden ... ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, jeder Kauf DVD liegen 2 Codes bei für 7 Stunden .... naja wers braucht


Dies sollte Eure Leistung nicht schmälern nur ich mag keine reisserischen Headlines, die nichts bringen ... und das kennt man leider bei 90% der Heftchen ...nicht nur Euren, ich kaufe sowieso nur welche ohne DVD wenns sowas gibt


----------



## Aholic (26. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



Holyman schrieb:


> Sorry, keine Ahnung was daran genial ist
> 
> Quartett ... No Need, sobald man älter als 12 Jahre ist
> Two World ... ist das nun zum 3ten oder zum 4ten Mal auf einer DVD gratis ?
> ...


Auch ein PCGH Magazin ist "noneed" wenn man weiß wie man Google nutzt und sich täglich 10 Stunden in Foren aufhält.
Das PCGH nicht jedem einen 980X schenkem kann, dürfte klar sein 

Mir kommts schon wieder wie eine Ewigkeit seit dem letzten Heft vor, dabei sinds gradmal geschätze 25 Tage 

Freu mich drauf, vor allem auf den Netzteil Test und dem Gewinnspiel


----------



## Bääängel (26. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



Aholic schrieb:


> Mir kommts schon wieder wie eine Ewigkeit seit dem letzten Heft vor, dabei sinds gradmal geschätze 25 Tage



Mir gehts irgendwie auch so, liegt vlt, daran, dass das letzte Heft schon so früh im Briefkasten lag.


----------



## Gateway (26. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



Holyman schrieb:


> Sorry, keine Ahnung was daran genial ist
> 
> 
> Dies sollte Eure Leistung nicht schmälern nur ich mag keine reisserischen Headlines, die nichts bringen ... und das kennt man leider bei 90% der Heftchen ...nicht nur Euren, ich kaufe sowieso nur welche ohne DVD wenns sowas gibt



Da bin ich auch bei einem Punkt der mich auch immer wieder wundert, warum gibt es kein Abo ohne Datenträger?
Ich schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Abo aber die DVD kommt schon lange nicht mehr aus der Verpackung raus.


----------



## Florian (26. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Och nöööö!

Ich weiß man kann es nicht immer allen recht machen, aber ich bin trotzdem enttäuscht!!

Hatte mich schon irrsinnig auf diese Ausgabe gefreut weil eure Antwort auf meine Frage, ob denn die Nullnummer vielleicht als PDF mit dabei ist, eine positiv gestimmte Antwort zurück kam. Nichts konkretes, aber ich sah dem ganzen recht zuversichtlich entgegen. 

Und jetzt nur Dinge die ich (noch) nicht brauchen kann. 
Two Worlds habe ich schon dank der PCGames
Starcraft interessiert mich nicht
die Kartenerweiterung ist ganz nett
das Tool brauche ich bei meiner alten Möhre nicht (die neue kommt erst nach Weihnachten)
und das Win7-Booklet macht auch erst beim neuen Rechner Sinn

Ich werde zwar auch dieses Heft kaufen, wie ich es seit Ausgabe 3/2001 mache, bin aber jetzt schon frustriert dass ich noch mal 5 Jahre hoffen muss, endlich das einzige mir fehlende Heft in meine Sammlung zu bekommen (die ersten vier habe ich dank ebay auch). 

Denn dass hier mal sowas wie ein Archiv angeboten wird - in welcher Form auch immer - glaube ich auch erst wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## h_tobi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mit den Extras gar nichts anfangen, also wird es für mich wie immer eine 
normale Ausgabe sein. Ich besitze mein Abo seit 10 Jahren und habe auch die ersten 7-8 Jahre 
regelmäßig an den Preisausschreiben teilgenommen und leider nie etwas gewonnen.
Da ich aus Platzgründen schon einige Jahre verkaufen musste, würde für mich als lanjähriger 
Abonnent eine PDF Sammlung der ersten Jahre den größten Mehrwert haben.
Aber wie es aussieht, werde ich die nächsten 10 Jahre drauf warten können. 

Dennoch Gratulation zum Jubiläum, ich hoffe, das ihr auch die nächsten 10 Jahre gut übersteht
und uns als Print- Magazin erhalten bleibt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



Gateway schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch bei einem Punkt der mich auch immer wieder wundert, warum gibt es kein Abo ohne Datenträger?
> Ich schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Abo aber die DVD kommt schon lange nicht mehr aus der Verpackung raus.



PCGH Magazin gibt es seit Jahren. 



h_tobi schrieb:


> Da ich aus Platzgründen schon einige Jahre verkaufen musste, würde für mich als lanjähriger
> Abonnent eine PDF Sammlung der ersten Jahre den größten Mehrwert haben.
> Aber wie es aussieht, werde ich die nächsten 10 Jahre drauf warten können.



Das geht vielleicht schneller, als Du denkst.


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



> Das geht vielleicht schneller, als Du denkst.


AHA! Erwischt, Chef!  

Vllt. noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## exa (27. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

wer weiß wer weiß...

ICH weiß es schon


----------



## h_tobi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das geht vielleicht schneller, als Du denkst.



Thilo, das wäre wirklich der Hit, 
ich bin nämlich dabei das Arbeitszimmer zu renovieren und habe hier immer noch über 50 Hefte liegen, die ich demnächst wieder entsorgen/verkaufen muss,  da ein großer Schrank aus optischen Gründen weichen muss.
Deswegen werde ich wohl immer nur die letzten 1,5 - 2 Jahre zwecks gelegentlichem Stöbern aufheben können.


----------



## jadebaer (28. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Hallo,

erstmal Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum.

Euer Heft gefällt mir auch wieder besser. Nur leider ist für mich meist kein Anreiz da die DVD-Ausgabe zu kaufen. Seit ich vor gut 2 Jahren mein Premium-Abo gekündigt habe, nur einmal zur DVD Version gegriffen. Würde mir ja gerne diesmal die DVD/Premium holen, hab aber letzten Monat die PCG nur wegen "Two Worlds" gekauft.

Deshalb mal meine Anregungen:

- Keine Resteverwertung der PC Games.
- Keine Windows, Netzwerk oder Arbeitsspeicher Optimierungs "Querstrich" Tuning Software. (Könnte man ja fast schon als Beleidigung auffassen)
- Dafür noch mehr Software zu Specials im Heft
- Mehr unbekannte, aber interessante Freeware abseits der Standards

Gruß, jb


----------



## Creep1972 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> PCGH Magazin gibt es seit Jahren.
> 
> 
> 
> Das geht vielleicht schneller, als Du denkst.



Cheffe, red nicht so lange um den heißen Brei rum, kann ich PCGH als PDF, vielleicht als Jahresrückblick irgendwo erwerben. Eine andere Computerzeitschrift macht das schon seit Jahren so, quasi als Bonus am Jahresende, Du weißt bestimmt welche ich meine.


----------



## xeonsys (29. September 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

was wird den das thema der pcgh premium  12/2010 am 3.11.10 sein?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## Norisk699 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Vielen Dank liebe PCGH!

Als Abonnent von PCG und PCGH muss ich sagen dass mir mittlerweile die PCGH besser gefällt als die PCG. Qualitativ sowie auch Quantitativ sind die PCGH-Redakteure scheinbar seit mindestens einem halben Jahr in Marathon-Form. 

Und vielen vielen Dank für eure kommende riesige Netzteil-Übersicht.
Trifft sich ja echt gut, wollte mir im November endlich mal wieder ein neues gönnen und mein ~ 4-5 Jahre (?) altes Enermax Liberty 400W in Rente schicken.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die kommende Ausgabe



EDIT: Da ich auch Leser der ersten Stunde bin, würde ich mich SEHR SEHR darüber freuen, eine PDF_Sammlung der PCGH 1 - 120 und dann jährlich mit der Jubiläumsausgabe jeweils ein Update der letzten 12 Hefte als pdf. Natürlich mit angemessenem Zeitabstand (mindestens 1/2 - 1 Jahr alte Hefte als pdf, weil sonst versaut Ihr euch natürlich den Einzelheft-Shopverkauf... eh klar)

Möglicherweise wäre das als Privileg für Abonnenten ja ganz nett


----------



## Taitan (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Kriegen Abonnenten die 11/2010 Ausgabe schon am Wochenende (also morgen)?


----------



## exa (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

meist schon, garantieren lässt sich das aber nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sneak Peak auf PCGH 11/2010: Fünf geniale Extras zum Jubiläum plus Gewinnspiel und mehr*

Bitte den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/119816-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-11-2010-a.html benutzen. Danke.


----------

